

Mark Zuckerberg donating $500 million to Silicon Valley charity - olivercameron
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-donating-500-million-in-stock-to-silicon-valley-charity/2012/12/18/13910758-496f-11e2-8af9-9b50cb4605a7_story.html

======
zaroth
See: [http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/own-
disp?CIK=0001548760&actio...](http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/own-
disp?CIK=0001548760&action=getowner)

Apparently that's 18 million out of ~500 million. But the denominator is
irrelevant. Nicely done sir.

